
Edgy, Yet Still Aerodynamic - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/12/21/automobiles/21AERO.html?8dpc=&_r=1&pagewanted=all
======
rrhyne
Hard edges release flow, soft edges hold flow. Surfboard builders have known
this for 30 years. Why are car designers so far behind?

